# [risolto]problemi upgrade fastweb

## nicosaturno

innanzitutto visto che e' il mio primo post, saluto tutti gli altri utenti che contribuiscono a rendere questo forum un pozzo di informazioni per ki e' alle prime armi (e non solo)  :Very Happy:  .

dopo questa sviolinata vi espongo il mio problema:

recentemente fastweb ha upgradato la sua dsl da 2mbit a 6mbit...adesso come adesso hanno passato la mia dsl da 2mbit a 4mbit, per testare mano mano la linea fino all'upgrade finale.

Il problema e' che sul mio odiato windows riesco ad andare a 400k, sia da siti interni alla rete fastweb che tramite gli speedtest (sempre offerti da fastweb), mentre sulla mia amata gentoo non sono riuscito a superare i 290k.

Mi hanno consigliato di modificare il "network buffer" ma non ho idea di che cosa sia  :Laughing: 

in teoria attraverso il dhcp non dovrei modificare nulla, giusto?

vi ringrazio, 

NicolòLast edited by nicosaturno on Tue Apr 05, 2005 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *nicosaturno wrote:*   

> innanzitutto visto che e' il mio primo post, saluto tutti gli altri utenti che contribuiscono a rendere questo forum un pozzo di informazioni per ki e' alle prime armi (e non solo)  .
> 
> dopo questa sviolinata vi espongo il mio problema:
> 
> recentemente fastweb ha upgradato la sua dsl da 2mbit a 6mbit...adesso come adesso hanno passato la mia dsl da 2mbit a 4mbit, per testare mano mano la linea fino all'upgrade finale.
> ...

 

onestamente non ho mai fatto tuning di questo tipo... ma prova a vedere il contenuto di questa dir:

```

/proc/sys/net/ipv4

```

ci sono dei parametri di configurazione per la gestione dell'ip... altro non so, quindi leggerò il thread per imparare qualcosa  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *nicosaturno wrote:*   

> in teoria attraverso il dhcp non dovrei modificare nulla, giusto?

 

sbagliato  :Very Happy: 

DHCP è vero che configura il tuo client, ma solo per quanto riguarda routing & correlati.

quello che ti è stato detto di fare è una cosa moooolto più sottile, che non spetta a DHCP.

però non hai detto come ti colleghi a fastweb, se con ethernet o altro... questo è un dettaglio importante. facci sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## nicosaturno

ringrazio delle risposte  :Very Happy:  ...pero' azzarola quanti file in quella directory...editanto il file ip_conntrack_max c'e questa cifra  16384..che robba sarà?bho meglio non sapere  :Razz: 

cmq mi connetto tramite ethernet 10/100 con il dhcp...la connessione si attiva nel momento in cui mi assegnano l'ip con il dhcp...di + non so  :Confused: 

----------

## comio

 *nicosaturno wrote:*   

> ringrazio delle risposte  ...pero' azzarola quanti file in quella directory...editanto il file ip_conntrack_max c'e questa cifra  16384..che robba sarà?bho meglio non sapere 
> 
> cmq mi connetto tramite ethernet 10/100 con il dhcp...la connessione si attiva nel momento in cui mi assegnano l'ip con il dhcp...di + non so 

 

Prova a vedere qua:

http://www.linux.com/howtos/DSL-HOWTO/tuning.shtml

Oppure su google con le keyword: linux ip tuning performance

Posta la tua esperienza... che ti uso come cavia  :Smile:  (scherzo)

comunque in soldoni, credo che tu debba aumentare la finestra tcp  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## nicosaturno

bhe dai mi immolerò per la causa  :Razz:   ...il problema e' che e' tutto in inglese...uno come me che conosce il cirillico come fa?...vediamo che riesco a fare...poi ti fo sapere

----------

## nicosaturno

dunque modificando la "TCP Receive Window" a 128K come nel link da te indicato la situazione non e' cambiata...cmq per verificarlo ho fatto ripartire il il file /etc/init.d/net.eth0...giusto? adesso leggo gli altri passi dell'articolo e vediamo....sperem di risolvere qualcosa

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *nicosaturno wrote:*   

> dunque modificando la "TCP Receive Window" a 128K come nel link da te indicato la situazione non e' cambiata...cmq per verificarlo ho fatto ripartire il il file /etc/init.d/net.eth0...giusto? adesso leggo gli altri passi dell'articolo e vediamo....sperem di risolvere qualcosa

 

no, no, no... fermo...

quella roba serve per configurare un generico modem DSL. tu ti colleghi via ethernet quindi non ti riguarda.

a maggior ragione, se con windows va bene vuol dire che la configurazione del tuo router è ok, e il collo di bottiglia potrebbe essere nel tuo layer di rete.

inizia a controllare che il modulo della scheda di rete sia quello corretto, e non uno compatibile.

poi controlla che il link sia negoziato correttamente (100 Mbps full-duplex e non meno). questa cosa la puoi fare con il comando mii-tool

cominciamo da qui, e vediamo che succede  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *nicosaturno wrote:*   dunque modificando la "TCP Receive Window" a 128K come nel link da te indicato la situazione non e' cambiata...cmq per verificarlo ho fatto ripartire il il file /etc/init.d/net.eth0...giusto? adesso leggo gli altri passi dell'articolo e vediamo....sperem di risolvere qualcosa 
> 
> no, no, no... fermo...
> 
> quella roba serve per configurare un generico modem DSL. tu ti colleghi via ethernet quindi non ti riguarda.
> ...

 

comunque la sistemazione della finestra tcp non è solo un problema per dsl... dipende invece dal rtt della rete. quindi non ci sono problemi se allarga le tcp windows.

Soggerisco di leggere /usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt

Fermi restando che una controllatina alla parte bassa dello stack ci sta pure bene.

ciao

ed inoltre questo link... http://www.laukas.com/knbase/linux_special

----------

## nicosaturno

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *nicosaturno wrote:*   dunque modificando la "TCP Receive Window" a 128K come nel link da te indicato la situazione non e' cambiata...cmq per verificarlo ho fatto ripartire il il file /etc/init.d/net.eth0...giusto? adesso leggo gli altri passi dell'articolo e vediamo....sperem di risolvere qualcosa 
> 
> no, no, no... fermo...
> 
> quella roba serve per configurare un generico modem DSL. tu ti colleghi via ethernet quindi non ti riguarda.
> ...

 

allora assicuro che la scheda di rete (che tra l'altro e' integrata ed e' una SiS 900/7016) e' quella che ho messo nel kernel...il mii-tool (che sembra un comando in dialetto siciliano dice):

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

@comio

adesso do una letta ai link che mi hai consigliato.

gracias a tutti

----------

## nicosaturno

aggiungo inoltre che sull'altra macchina sempre collegata a fastweb e sempre con gentoo non ho questo problema...questo mi fa pensare che sia un problema dei driver del kernel, visto che come configurazione (software) le due macchine sono uguali, mentre le schede di rete sono diverse.

cmq la scheda di rete nel kernel e' messa come build-in...meglio provare come modulo? che dite?Last edited by nicosaturno on Tue Apr 05, 2005 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *nicosaturno wrote:*   

> aggiungo inoltre che sull'altra macchina sempre collegata a fastweb e sempre con gentoo non ho questo problema...questo mi fa pensare che sia un problema dei driver del kernel, visto che come configurazione (software) le due macchine sono uguali, mentre le schede di rete sono diverse.

 

allora probabilment è il driver della sk di rete che non è dei migliori... 

ciao

----------

## nicosaturno

comio sei un grande  :Razz:  .

dopo aver fatto quella modifica, anziche' far ripartire il dhcp ho proprio resettato, e come per magia si e' sbloccato tutto...mittttticoooo  :Smile: 

devo mettere risolto nel titolo?

----------

## comio

 *nicosaturno wrote:*   

> comio sei un grande  .
> 
> dopo aver fatto quella modifica, anziche' far ripartire il dhcp ho proprio resettato, e come per magia si e' sbloccato tutto...mittttticoooo 
> 
> devo mettere risolto nel titolo?

 

sono diventato rosso...

modifica il titolo del primo post

ciao

----------

